# New 7 string bands



## Rick (Oct 28, 2008)

PLEASE READ ALL THE WAY THROUGH. 7 STRING BANDS ONLY.

So I need some new bands to listen to. To make it easier, I'll list the bands I have already: Beneath the Massacre, Through The Eyes Of The Dead, Divine Heresy, A Different Breed Of Killer, Catalepsy, Impending Doom, After The Burial, All Shall Perish, Carnifex, Forever In Terror, Ion Dissonance, Mercenary, Mnemic, Scar Symmetry, Suicide Silence, Gizmachi, Fear Factory, Switched, Apartment 26, Korn, Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, Unearth, With Blood Comes Cleansing, Whitechapel, Within Temptation, Interlock, and Ankla. 

I think that's all of them. 

I'm waiting for Fell Silent and I will buy Salt the Wound when I get paid on Thursday so those are out the window. Anyone got any others?


----------



## matty2fatty (Oct 28, 2008)

Trivium's new album Shogun is mostly 7 string....Down from the Sky is a blast to play. Dream Theater and Meshugga obviously fits into the 7/8 string category, but I'm sure you knew that.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 28, 2008)

Your gonna love the Fell Silent album. It is phenominal.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it ok if the songs are just tuned to b standard on a 6'er or do you want only 7 string albums?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 28, 2008)

man at this point, with death metal at least, seven strings are getting extremely popular...people are realizing again that it isn't just made for nu-metal. So just start listening to like, everything you can, chances are you'll find some seven string bands. Also check out my band haha. MySpace.com - 1931 (writing new music) - Columbus, Ohio - Death Metal / Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/x1931


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza


 
Greatest....Band Name...ever.


----------



## budda (Oct 28, 2008)

and i may see them on saturday!

rick, terrorhorse. MySpace.com - TERRORHORSE - London, CA - Metal / Progressive / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/terrorhorse - sure the album isnt out yet squint:!!!) but its 7 and its madness.

and i think aaron would sign it for you


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2008)

budda said:


> and i may see them on saturday!
> 
> rick, terrorhorse. MySpace.com - TERRORHORSE - London, CA - Metal / Progressive / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/terrorhorse - sure the album isnt out yet squint:!!!) but its 7 and its madness.
> 
> and i think aaron would sign it for you



Shameless self promotion ftw!


Check out Spawn of Possesion they tune to B standard.


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Is it ok if the songs are just tuned to b standard on a 6'er or do you want only 7 string albums?



I'm prejudiced. Only 7 string bands.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 29, 2008)

<cheap advertisement try> these austrian dudes use 7string guitars for their metal o' death as welll, you may check them out: MySpace.com - reanima (suchen Personal -> check den Blog) - Wien, Wien - Death Metal / Grindcore / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/reanima </cheap shit>


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 29, 2008)

Nevermore.


----------



## Totem_37 (Oct 29, 2008)

Check out this Toronto band - Brane

Not your standard seven-string styling at all but man, they can shred. I actually took lessons from the lead guitarist for a while.

MySpace.com - BRANE - Toronto, CA - Rock / Metal / Alternative - www.myspace.com/braneband


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2008)

envenomedcky said:


> man at this point, with death metal at least, seven strings are getting extremely popular...people are realizing again that it isn't just made for nu-metal. So just start listening to like, everything you can, chances are you'll find some seven string bands. Also check out my band haha. MySpace.com - 1931 (writing new music) - Columbus, Ohio - Death Metal / Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/x1931



Added you guys. You too, Peter. 

No one knows any other 7 string bands?


----------



## Breakdown (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm Pretty sure Whitechapel plays them


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 31, 2008)

We play them exclusively, and Evergrey are almost exclusive on the most recent album. Nocturnal Rites are pretty much 7 string exclusive.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2008)

Breakdown said:


> I'm Pretty sure Whitechapel plays them



Uh, did you even read my post?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Nov 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> Uh, did you even read my post?



Hey dude,

Just download our Album (FELLSILENT) coz the import fees will rape you.
It should be out in the states in a few months via sumerian, might be a cheaper option for you!

Also buy the new FS T shirt from Sumerian here... It's good! Honest!

Face T-Shirt - Fell Silent T-Shirts - Official Online Store on District Lines


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2008)

^Shameless plug. 

I'll get the album tonight, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 2, 2008)

If you haven't got it, get Emperors Prometheus


----------



## lacrimm (Nov 2, 2008)

Not the greatest mixes, but i think ull dig the tunes

myspace.com/lacrimm
heavy, progressive and melodic, all instrumental


----------



## Meldville (Nov 3, 2008)

<self promotion> MySpace.com - BURIAL WITHIN - Memphis, Tennessee - Death Metal / Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/burialwithin </self promotion>

also - MySpace.com - AN END TO FLESH (R.I.P) - Madison, Wisconsin - Metal / Death Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/anendtoflesh

uh, whoa, didn't know AETF broke up. but yeah, they were pretty cool.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2008)

I've got you guys on my friends list already.


----------



## Totem_37 (Nov 4, 2008)

Technically, Broderick is continuing to play his 7s in Megadeth, so I guess that sort of makes Megadeth a 7-string band?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 4, 2008)

Rick said:


> I'm prejudiced. Only 7 string bands.



Check out Spawn of Possession anyways 

Its b standard....you can play it on your 7!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 4, 2008)

Asesino ??


----------



## goalie39 (Nov 22, 2008)

envenomedcky said:


> man at this point, with death metal at least, seven strings are getting extremely popular...people are realizing again that it isn't just made for nu-metal. So just start listening to like, everything you can, chances are you'll find some seven string bands. Also check out my band haha. MySpace.com - 1931 (writing new music) - Columbus, Ohio - Death Metal / Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/x1931



yo you guys are really good. r u signed


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Nov 22, 2008)

lacuna coil and emmure


----------



## John_Strychnine (Nov 22, 2008)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> lacuna coil and emmure



I know one of them used to use 7s but dont they both use 6 strings now?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 22, 2008)

Pretty sure they both play sevens still


----------



## thoraxe (Nov 22, 2008)

Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza's lead guitarist uses an 8 string 
Well, when I saw them back in May he was using one.


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2008)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> lacuna coil and emmure



I have Emmure on my friends list, just haven't picked up anything from them. I've been thinking about getting some Lacuna Coil, partially because my band may be using a female singer but who knows. 



thoraxe said:


> Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza's lead guitarist uses an 8 string
> Well, when I saw them back in May he was using one.



I've already got some TDTE so I'm not sure what this post has to do with my original post but, whatever.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 23, 2008)

My band Collibus use 7 strings mostly all the time. The only songs we don't use 7 strings on is because we also use 8 strings too 

MySpace.com - Collibus - Manchester, UK - Metal / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/collibus


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 23, 2008)

envenomedcky said:


> man at this point, with death metal at least, seven strings are getting extremely popular...people are realizing again that it isn't just made for nu-metal. So just start listening to like, everything you can, chances are you'll find some seven string bands. Also check out my band haha. MySpace.com - 1931 (writing new music) - Columbus, Ohio - Death Metal / Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/x1931



Are your songs downloadable anywhere? This stuff sounds really good.


----------



## Joel (Nov 23, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Check out Spawn of Possession anyways
> 
> Its b standard....you can play it on your 7!



one of them does actually use a 7 anyway... a universe to be precise


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2008)

Stephen said:


> My band Collibus use 7 strings mostly all the time. The only songs we don't use 7 strings on is because we also use 8 strings too
> 
> MySpace.com - Collibus - Manchester, UK - Metal / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/collibus



Another shameless plug.  

Good stuff, dude!



Dead but Dreaming said:


> Are your songs downloadable anywhere? This stuff sounds really good.



Yeah, seriously, I need more of this please?


----------



## Totem_37 (Nov 24, 2008)

Check out Burning the Day and Brane. Both kickass Toronto bands that play 7s.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 24, 2008)

as far as seven string bands go,mercenary has got to be my favorite. Although scar symmetry is pretty badass also


----------



## Luuk (Nov 24, 2008)

Nobody has mentioned Cloudkicker yet..
MySpace.com - Cloudkicker - Rock / Crunk / Ambient - www.myspace.com/cloudkickeruk


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 24, 2008)

Burial within sorrry had to do it lol.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> So I need some new bands to listen to. To make it easier, I'll list the bands I have already: Beneath the Massacre, Through The Eyes Of The Dead, Divine Heresy, A Different Breed Of Killer, Catalepsy, Impending Doom, After The Burial, All Shall Perish, Carnifex, Forever In Terror, Ion Dissonance, Mercenary, Mnemic, Scar Symmetry, Suicide Silence, Gizmachi, Fear Factory, Switched, Apartment 26, Korn, Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, Unearth, With Blood Comes Cleansing, Whitechapel, Within Temptation, Interlock, and Ankla.
> 
> I think that's all of them.
> 
> I'm waiting for Fell Silent and I will buy Salt the Wound when I get paid on Thursday so those are out the window. Anyone got any others?



here is SwitchBack, definately da 7 string band which you must check out......
MySpace.com - Switchback- New song up - - La Chaux-de-Fonds, CH - Hardcore / Death Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/switchbackch


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2008)

Totem_37 said:


> Check out Burning the Day and Brane. Both kickass Toronto bands that play 7s.



Do you have any links I can check out? 



BurialWithin said:


> Burial within sorrry had to do it lol.



You guys are just a bunch of shameless plug whores. 



hufschmid said:


> here is SwitchBack, definately da 7 string band which you must check out......
> MySpace.com - Switchback- New song up - - La Chaux-de-Fonds, CH - Hardcore / Death Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/switchbackch



Fucking badass, I'll pick up the album soon. 

Come on dudes, I need some more music.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 24, 2008)

you can also check INNER SIGHT, those guys rule big time!
this is the guitar player Mathias with a guitar I built for him
MySpace.com - Inner Sight - Pollensa, ES - Metal / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/innersightmetalband


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll try and check them out later.


----------



## Colton165 (Nov 24, 2008)

Circus Maximus (prog) awesome 7-stringing there, also some Evergrey, Dream Theater, and solo artists


----------



## Harry (Nov 24, 2008)

darbdavys said:


> Nevermore.



Not the newest band on the block really (considering they do have records from as early as 1995), but probably one the most legendary 7 string bands IMO and they started using 7 strings 9 years into their career, so I can see what you're getting at.


----------



## Totem_37 (Nov 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> Do you have any links I can check out?



MySpace.com - BRANE - Toronto, CA - Rock / Metal / Alternative - www.myspace.com/braneband
MySpace.com - Burning The Day (IN THE STUDIO) - Toronto, CA - Metal - www.myspace.com/burningtheday


----------



## Stephen (Nov 25, 2008)

Rick said:


> Another shameless plug.
> 
> Good stuff, dude!



haha yea 

cheers though


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 25, 2008)

THY ART IS MURDER

MySpace.com - THY ART IS MURDER (NEEDS VOCALIST) - AU - Death Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/thyartismurder 

Heavy as Aussie band


----------



## LI3G3KILL3R (Nov 27, 2008)

TesseracT

Oltued 

ChimpSpanner

Elements(UK)


----------



## InCasinoOut (Nov 28, 2008)

If you're looking for 7-string bands to learn their songs, i guess you can count SikTh even though they play 6s. Just tune your 7 to Ab Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb and you can play all their songs without switching between tunings.


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 28, 2008)

BURIAL WITHIN i heard they were pretty good


----------



## mat091285 (Nov 28, 2008)

how about these guys? MySpace.com - Virgin Snatch Act Of Grace - OUT NOW!!! - Krakow, PL - Thrash - www.myspace.com/virginsnatch


----------



## zackkynapalm (Dec 9, 2008)

MySpace.com - At the Left Hand of God - Kansas City, Kansas - Metal / Thrash / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/atlhog

AT THE LEFT HAND OF GOD.


----------



## renzoip (Dec 9, 2008)

Pheriphery, they are awesome and Bulb is one great 7 string player. Also check out:

- Circus Maximus
- Suncaged
- Aghora
- Raintime


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 9, 2008)

Tried to enlighten everyone before

BLACK COMEDY from Norway

MySpace.com - Black Comedy - - Metal / Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/blackcomedymetal

These guys are new and kick ass!


----------



## mat091285 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not new .. but they got a new album ... Jazzy progressive Soilwork?

MySpace.com - Textures (New Music video up now!) - Tilburg, NL - Metal / Death Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/textures


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2008)

zackkynapalm said:


> MySpace.com - At the Left Hand of God - Kansas City, Kansas - Metal / Thrash / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/atlhog
> 
> AT THE LEFT HAND OF GOD.



I added them but they sounded like another generic drop C band to me.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2010)

Bumped because I want some more.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Within The Ruins (New Tour Dates Up!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Pretty sure these dudes use 7's


----------



## yetti (Jan 11, 2010)

GRAVES OF VALOR on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 11, 2010)

Self Promotion : www.myspace.com/projectlimitzero


----------



## Metalus (Jan 11, 2010)

This band currenty plays in 6 but their new material will be on 7's  PAINTED IN EXILE (SHIRTS AND CDS OUT NOW) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 11, 2010)

i do...but i am far from playing metal


----------



## Fzau (Jan 11, 2010)

Keep an eye open for mine Rick! Where's still in the writing proces (and recruiting proces, potentially fusioning with another one ),
but I'll post you a link as soon as one is finished 

The genre? Progressive/Awesome/Fusion-ish/Death Metal 
Inspired by a shitload of bands ranging from SikTh and Meshuggah to After The Burial, Painted In Exile, Guthrie Govan, The Arusha Accord, August Burns Red, Born Of Osiris, Jason Becker, Veil Of Maya, Fellsilent, TesseracT, etc to even Antoine Dufour and Andy McKee 


EDIT:

DING DING DING! My 500th post was in a thread of Rick!


----------



## AborteD (Jan 11, 2010)

ERLEN MEYER on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
UNFOLD on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

in a more chaotic way


----------



## Polyrythman (Jan 11, 2010)

Try Sun Caged or Heart of Sun...more proggy stuff.
A nice speed metal band is Mors Principum Est


----------



## SirToastalot (Jan 11, 2010)

Paradise Lost. They're not exactly a new band (duh) but they recently switched to sevens on their newest album, Faith Divides Us  Death Unites Us.

There's that 'supergroup' Insidious Disease, I'm not sure if their album is out yet though.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 11, 2010)

Demagogue on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

A band from my fair city. One of the guitarists plays a JP7.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jan 11, 2010)

kissyface fashion faux pas, if you like danza and Ion you will prob dig these guys

if you like the number twelve looks like you, their new album worse than alone is all sevens as well


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 11, 2010)

Let's add mah old band: HUMAN FUSE (Final Recordings Up) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

and mah new band! : ARC on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## omgmjgg (Jan 11, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Let's add mah old band: HUMAN FUSE (Final Recordings Up) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> and mah new band! : ARC on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



i dig human fuse, i also added you on teh gayspace


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Within The Ruins (New Tour Dates Up!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> Pretty sure these dudes use 7's



I saw 6s on their pics but it sounded good so I added them. 



yetti said:


> GRAVES OF VALOR on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Already had, but thanks!



ShreddyESP said:


> Self Promotion : www.myspace.com/projectlimitzero



Had you guys already. 



Metalus said:


> This band currenty plays in 6 but their new material will be on 7's  PAINTED IN EXILE (SHIRTS AND CDS OUT NOW) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Have them. 



AborteD said:


> ERLEN MEYER on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> UNFOLD on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> in a more chaotic way



Added. 



distressed_romeo said:


> Demagogue on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> A band from my fair city. One of the guitarists plays a JP7.



Added. 



omgmjgg said:


> kissyface fashion faux pas, if you like danza and Ion you will prob dig these guys



Can you get me a myspace page for them? 



HumanFuseBen said:


> Let's add mah old band: HUMAN FUSE (Final Recordings Up) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> and mah new band! : ARC on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Added. 

Keep 'em coming, guys!!!


----------



## omgmjgg (Jan 11, 2010)

Kissyface Fashion Faux Pas on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads




DISSIPATE (VIDEO OUT NOW) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


Nashville Suicide Mission
http://www.last.fm/search?q=nashville+suicide+mission&from=ac

www.myspace.com/whenknivesgoskyward


www.myspace.com/thegoddamnrodeo


----------



## abysmalrites (Jan 11, 2010)

Most of what I'm going to post is BDM, except Poveglia, PxDx, and Maruta.

POVEGLIA (NEEDS DRUMMER/READ BLOG) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads - they use 7s, but don't have anything posted except a sampler track
Emeth (Merch sale @ Holiday prices!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
MALIGNANCY on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Hour of Penance - Paradogma out march 2nd 2010! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Pig Destroyer on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
MARUTA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
NoEmotions on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent. Keep them coming.


----------



## Monk (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine.

Project 732 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## helly (Jan 11, 2010)

Oceano:
OCEANO on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Demolisher:
DEMOLISHER (TOUR STARTS JAN 15TH!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

A few locals, one of which was signed to Earache last year and blew up.

Demolisher also currently features the former vocalist of another 7 string band that was phenomenal, A Texas Funeral:
A TEXAS FUNERAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

And Hell Followed With:
AND HELL FOLLOWED WITH[NEW TOUR DATES!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Awesome Michigan deathcore.


EDIT:

Rooks:
http://www.myspace.com/rooksil


----------



## Metalus (Jan 11, 2010)

Local Miami, FL band. They use 7's in Standard A. Their current material on the page is old and they r currently working on some new (better) stuff.

Behold The Ruins(Looking for guitarist) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## jimmyshred (Jan 11, 2010)

The Red Shore, the album Unconsecrated is pretty good. 

THE RED SHORE (SIGNS WITH ROADRUNNER) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

Added all of those, although I already have Oceano's album. Nice. 

A Texas Funeral's pics show 6s but I listened to some of their stuff and I liked it anyway. 

Keep them coming, dudes!!!!!


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn, you're right they do use 6ers


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

No biggie, still sounded good!


----------



## Necris (Jan 11, 2010)

From the bands you listed you may hate every band i list, but it cant hurt to try anyway. 

Mine[Thorn]
Mine[thorn] Debut album out now on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
They share members with the axis of perdition who also use 7 strings. The musical style is diffrent enough though that it cant hurt to add their link as well.
The Axis Of Perdition on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Krimh 
KRIMH on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Im sure i know alot more im just too lazy to look through my hard drive/check band photos to make sure.


----------



## Varkatzas (Jan 11, 2010)

My band:

CHELSEA GRIN (New tour dates!!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

The top song is new, the other ones are about 2 years old. Our new CD comes out Feb 16th so just look out for that one when it comes, it'll be better than the old EP. haha.


----------



## ssskai (Jan 11, 2010)

this is gonna sound vain but my band play sevenstrings on our album due out this year sometime. www.myspace.com/svsnband

also on this discussion a member of the facebook group listed MANY MANY bands that i think most of play 7 strings: The League of Djentlemen Discussions | Facebook


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

Necris said:


> From the bands you listed you may hate every band i list, but it cant hurt to try anyway.
> 
> Mine[Thorn]
> Mine[thorn] Debut album out now on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> ...



No problem, I'll check out anyone. 



Varkatzas said:


> My band:
> 
> CHELSEA GRIN (New tour dates!!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> The top song is new, the other ones are about 2 years old. Our new CD comes out Feb 16th so just look out for that one when it comes, it'll be better than the old EP. haha.





ssskai said:


> this is gonna sound vain but my band play sevenstrings on our album due out this year sometime. www.myspace.com/svsnband
> 
> also on this discussion a member of the facebook group listed MANY MANY bands that i think most of play 7 strings: The League of Djentlemen Discussions | Facebook



I've already got both of you guys, thanks! I need to pick up both band's albums.

Kai, I see you use the X3 Pro. We'll have to chat later on when I get mine.


----------



## ssskai (Jan 11, 2010)

Rick said:


> Kai, I see you use the X3 Pro. We'll have to chat later on when I get mine.



Sure thing bro


----------



## Necris (Jan 11, 2010)

Wait a minute, theres a pod x3 pro as well? Thats not helping my gear purchasing indecisiveness at all.


----------



## EdgeC (Jan 11, 2010)

SWITCHBLADE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ssskai (Jan 11, 2010)

Necris said:


> Wait a minute, theres a pod x3 pro as well? Thats not helping my gear purchasing indecisiveness at all.



yer man there is..and i have to say..its awesome. duel tone on a rack mounted pod x3 pro ..i use it for live as well as in the studio. i didn't think much of the floor version of it, my mate got it, well flimsy, gotta be gentle live as its like plastic and breakable lol

oh and another 7 stringer band SCAMP working on new material on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

EdgeC said:


> SWITCHBLADE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Added. 



ssskai said:


> yer man there is..and i have to say..its awesome. duel tone on a rack mounted pod x3 pro ..i use it for live as well as in the studio. i didn't think much of the floor version of it, my mate got it, well flimsy, gotta be gentle live as its like plastic and breakable lol
> 
> oh and another 7 stringer band SCAMP working on new material on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



I actually have Scamp already, but I appreciate the effort. As I said, I'd like to get with you once I have my X3 Pro.


----------



## ssskai (Jan 12, 2010)

Rick said:


> Added.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have Scamp already, but I appreciate the effort. As I said, I'd like to get with you once I have my X3 Pro.



sure thing!


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 12, 2010)

my band is considering writing exclusively with 7's, so give us an add and if you like it, then happy days for everyone.( we have to But Ian a REAL 7 first instead of moching up a 6 with low gauge strings. lol.

Carthage [BOOK US FOR 2010!!!!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

i can't contribute anything that hasnt been said already, however.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jan 12, 2010)

I could get you links later if your too lazy  but right now Im at school so I cant.
An amazing band I cant stop listening to that Im actually playing with this coming sunday
The Contortionist
^^^ there was a thread about them recently, so there might be a link there.
and shit, I forgot the 2 others I was gunna say. Ill update this in 20-30 mins when I get home.

oh, and Im also gunna be watching this thread like a hawk and grabbing all of these CD's songs off of itunes so thanks everyone whos posted


----------



## Polyrythman (Jan 13, 2010)

Gojira?


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 13, 2010)

gojira plays 6 strings. My band plays 7 strings. Sure it's a plug but I'm not ashamed; I'm just trying to get the word out there. 

Under The Stone (Album Recording!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

What about CiLiCe? Have you checked them out yet?
www.myspace.com/cilicemusic


----------



## madcansoul (Jan 13, 2010)

you can check out Decrepity from my part of the world they use 7

DECREPITY (NEW SONG ONLINE !!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## SHASTY (Jan 13, 2010)

Check out my band...

THE WAR OF 1812 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## TraceXCOBHCX (Jan 14, 2010)

The Dudes from Behemoth use 7's


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jan 14, 2010)

Painted in Exile


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2010)

^Already mentioned.

Thanks guys, keep these coming my way.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 14, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Within The Ruins (New Tour Dates Up!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> Pretty sure these dudes use 7's



They use 6 strings tuned down 

I thought they'd be 7 kids for sure when I first heard them


----------



## Magero (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, Drop G on 6 strings, same with Molotov Solution. Surprisingly, I know Agalloch used 7-strings at some point as their guitarist uses one on their DVD.


----------



## Jango (Jan 16, 2010)

Might be a change of pace, and this band might have been suggested already, but check out Scale The Summit ? FULL US TOUR! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## bigchocolateman (Jan 16, 2010)

The Red Shore uses them I believe.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2010)

^Already mentioned.

Have STS already.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jan 17, 2010)

Cilice is a pretty cool band. 
CiLiCe on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

you can check out my racket here: SoundClick artist: Insecticide Rain - page with MP3 music downloads
might even have a full band soon! but... probably not. Seattle scene is horrid atm.


----------



## Itsmychapel (Jan 17, 2010)

Suicide Silence


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

According to the very 1st post in this thread, I have Suicide Silence already. 

I have Cilice already.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 17, 2010)

bigchocolateman said:


> The Red Shore uses them I believe.



Yep, 7s in A standard


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

Not many bands playing in A standard these days.


----------



## Underworld (Jan 17, 2010)

www.myspace.com/eyelessdeath 

We play exclusively Musicman JP7 guitars new sounding-as-hell songs to be added in a month!


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

^Thank you. 

Need more.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jan 18, 2010)

my friend told me to link his friends band,

Deconsecration on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2010)

Etna - Project formed by the former drummer of Sybreed. Not sure if they use 7s or 6ers though, it sounds quite heavy.




Nociceptor - Band featuring Travis from Threat Signal. Much heavy and Meshuggah sonding. Love em, just can't get the CD anywhere


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ignite the ibex on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Recently found these guys.

The Project Hate MCMXCIX on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Always need some Project Hate. Imo download Armageddon March Eternal (Symphonies Of Slit Wrists) best by far


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

^Have Ignite The Ibex already but I snagged The Project Hate. 

Keep them coming, guys!!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 18, 2010)

Ibex play 8 strings 

I'm going to have to tell those boys that their getting a good response on this site. They sure deserve it, bunch of freaks 

Also not heaps new but maybe new to you 

FIVE STAR PRISON CELL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

and

THE AMENTA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Also not heaps new but maybe new to you
> 
> FIVE STAR PRISON CELL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> ...



Oh, you Aussies are a tricky bunch.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Oh, you Aussies are a tricky bunch.



How so  

If by tricky you mean awesome, then yes, we certainly are


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

Meant nothing bad by it, for some reason, it just popped into my head and I thought I'd say it. 

I guess because you said they're not "heaps new" but they're new to me because they live in the part of the Earth where the water flushes down the toilet the opposite direction. 

Seriously, don't mind me right now, my brain is fried.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't worry dude, my brain is a little hazy today too, hence why I asked

These pain killers work a lil to well 

Just doing my bit to pimp out Aussie bands


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

And you're doing well. Five Star sounded pretty good, kinda reminded me of a heavier Apartment 26.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 18, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Just doing my bit to pimp out Aussie bands


 
Definitely 5 star Prison Cell.  I even made a thread about them:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/98322-five-star-prison-cell.html

Unfortunately all my fave Aussie bands use (detuned) 6 strings. 

Well... there is Hutchman's band (top guy as well):

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...lysian-upcoming-ep-feed-back-appreciated.html

And I dunno whether you would like Mucc (Japanese), though they've been playing in US quite often recently:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ersatile-metal-funk-altrock-band-with-7s.html

I gotta get 4arm into using 7s. 

Also Full Scale are back, dunno if Tristan is using 7s or 6s tuned to B:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...071-full-scale-official-return-in-2010-a.html


----------



## Magero (Jan 18, 2010)

Portal used to use 7-strings, use 8s now. Didn't know about 5*PC using 7s though. 
edit: One of Defamer's guitarists uses a Jeff Loomis Sig. Thy Art Is Murder use 7s as well.


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2010)

Bumped because I want more bands.


----------



## omgmjgg (Mar 23, 2010)

STRUCTURES - NEW PRE-ORDERS & NEW LAYOUT UP NOW on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

and

Isyou on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Idk if isyou still uses 7's or not, but for awhile paul was playing a universe.


----------



## TreWatson (Mar 23, 2010)

add my band, you jerk!

but if you have already check out my solo project.

exclusively 7 string and HELLA HEVVY

it's only on youtube though, because the EP will be available sooooon.

um whoops. here's the link:

www.youtube.com/otatre

subscribe.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Mar 27, 2010)

As far as I can tell (and I could be wrong), no one has mentioned Sybreed yet.

Also, sorry, I must contribute another shameless plug, as both my band Sky in Hiding and my solo project In Winter use 7-strings. The links are in my signature, for anyone who's intrested.


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 28, 2010)

Magero said:


> Portal used to use 7-strings, use 8s now. Didn't know about 5*PC using 7s though.
> edit: One of Defamer's guitarists uses a Jeff Loomis Sig. Thy Art Is Murder use 7s as well.


Wasn't Portal a post-Cynic-break up-project thingy? or is it still existing? 
or is it a completely different band? 

Oh, and I might have missed something, but is it just me or no one mentioned Animals As Leaders? both 7 and 8 strings if I'm not mistaken....


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2011)

Bumped because I'm looking for more bands.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 24, 2011)

I dunno if been mentioned, but Amon amarth could technically be considered 7'ers, since they play in B standard...


----------



## Duelbart (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, most brutal death metal bands can also be considered 7 string by that definition :]


----------



## Gothberg (Jan 24, 2011)

well be sure to check out my solo project Obtain/Restrain !
drop G# tuning.
just click the picture -->


----------



## joshFIA (Jan 24, 2011)

another shameless plug here, im sorry but I just couldn't resist!


FALL IN ARCHAEA on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
if you like tony danza give it a listen! we just finished touring with them in the summer =)


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2011)

Asrial said:


> I dunno if been mentioned, but Amon amarth could technically be considered 7'ers, since they play in B standard...



But since they play 6s, they can't be considered 7'ers.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 24, 2011)

Check out the guys I play live with: The Famine
www.myspace.com/thefaminedestroys

...was recorded with this axe:
Bell Custom Guitars

...and these two tones blended:










Honestly.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a teaser of my friends band Vidina. Its one of the songs appearing on their upcoming EP. They're going to be big.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropbox.com%2Fu%2F6667777%2FVidina%2520-%2520Cursed%2520W%253Avocals.mp3&h=4671a


----------



## skeeballcore (Jan 24, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Check out the guys I play live with: The Famine
> www.myspace.com/thefaminedestroys
> 
> ...was recorded with this axe:
> ...



Yea...I went ahead and got an email out to Bell to get a similar one made if possible. That's awesome. Embodyment was one of the reasons I got into 7 string guitars, the Famine only fuels the fire.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 24, 2011)

skeeballcore said:


> Yea...I went ahead and got an email out to Bell to get a similar one made if possible. That's awesome. Embodyment was one of the reasons I got into 7 string guitars, the Famine only fuels the fire.


 
Right on man. They were the same reason for me and I now have the honor of playing with them when they're in town. 

You might have more luck calling Don. His email was down for a while. PM me for his number/personal email


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Nociceptor (Jan 30, 2011)

EP out now! Only available as download from multiple sources. Itunes, Bandcamp, etc..


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2011)

Got you guys on my list already!


----------



## Marcus (Jan 30, 2011)

Volumes


----------



## adamp (Feb 1, 2011)

joshFIA said:


> another shameless plug here, im sorry but I just couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> FALL IN ARCHAEA on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> if you like tony danza give it a listen! we just finished touring with them in the summer =)





Just started listening to your stuff, Awesome music. Cool that you guys are from BC too. Wish I could have come to the cd release show!


----------



## DLG (Feb 1, 2011)

hey, look, another thread where I can whore my band!

We have eights now, but this album was a Universe 7 and a Les Paul strung low - B standard.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (May 2, 2011)

this is my band and we play 7 strings! we have an album coming out on Toil Records called "An Absence of Clarity" if you dig this song let me know!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 2, 2011)

Xerath, young band from the UK, imagine Meshuggah combined with filmscore (but a fair bit gr00vier). They released their first album in 2009 and the second within a fortnight ago. They play sevens in standard.


----------



## Jroll666 (May 5, 2011)

Listen to Meshuggah, they play with 7 sometimes 8 strings... super good. 
Listen to Animals as Leaders. They are crazy amazing!!!!!!!!
Listen to Upon a Burning Body. They are from texas, so you know it is good.

all of these bands use 7- 8 strings. Check them all out on youtube.


----------



## Switch30 (May 5, 2011)

Tripswitch | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 6, 2011)

Haji's Kitchen! 

And Outworld, Aeon, Mushroom Head.


----------



## Kid_Amnesiac (May 7, 2011)

I think the last album of Katatonia, called Night Is The New Day, has been recorded on 7-string. If you guys hasn't listen to it yet, you really should, that's really, really good.


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2011)

Kid_Amnesiac said:


> I think the last album of Katatonia, called Night Is The New Day, has been recorded on 7-string. If you guys hasn't listen to it yet, you really should, that's really, really good.



Pretty sure Katatonia is all 6 string. Have seen live clips of the band playing stuff off Night is the New Day, and it's all 6 strings.
Some songs are in drop Bb (Forsaker being an obvious example, that opening heavy riff).
7 string or not, absolutely incredible album, my favorite of 2009.


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2011)

Added the bands I don't already have, keep them coming!


----------



## JosephAOI (May 7, 2011)

Don't know if these have been mentioned before (They probably have, sorry ) but here goes-
- My band  (Although we're on hold and no music is out at the moment. I'll get back to that soon)
- Five Finger Death Punch (6's and 7's but both tuned to B standard)
- Periphery
- Born Of Osiris (Only on The Discovery)
- Emmure
- Meshuggah
- Haunted Shores?
- Divine Heresy
- Animals As Leaders
- Behemoth


----------



## Victory-RJ (May 8, 2011)

Victory Denied

www.myspace.com/victorydeniedband


----------



## revlover (May 8, 2011)

Scarpoint!


----------



## slumcitysounds (May 8, 2011)

Faker. | Facebook


----------

